# Boas > Anacondas >  Fresh shed yellow

## hypnotixdmp

This is a little video I made, crappy quality due to file conversion (went from 8GB to 50 MB lol), but here it is!!!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=J5Wok...%3DJ5WokS_PZOs

----------

